# Top Ten Alligator Straps I've Owned...



## Dixan

This was just going to be a post about the beautiful new 21/18 mm bespoke alligator strap I received today from peter.watchacc, but then I realized while it is definitely one of the nicest straps I've ever owned, I've been lucky enough to have had some really amazing alligator straps, both OEM and custom made or aftermarket. So, here are the very best alligator straps I've had. Hope you find this somewhat fun. ;-)

*10th Place: Hadley Roma Genuine Alligator in Chocolate Brown with White Stitching (Model 2021; 20/20 mm).* I love the chocolate brown of this strap. It's still one of the deepest and most even dark browns I've ever seen. Believe me this is actually saying quite a bit. It's much harder to get chocolate brown right than any other color for alligator skin, from what I've seen. I went through a stage when I wanted non-tapering straps. I had this strap a few years ago. Today, I prefer a nice elegant taper to my straps.




































*

9th Place: Hadley Roma Genuine Alligator Small Scales in Black (Model 2010; 20/18 mm).* Love the small scale patterning; it really gives the strap an old-school vintage vibe. Busier pattern, compared to more common and more expensive large scale patterned straps, matches up well with most watches, but especially simpler dialed watches. Relative bargain at about $90 USD. I miss this one. Might have to pick up another later on.























































*8th Place: Kay Straps by Ekamon Bespoke Black Alligator Strap with Dark Brown Lining and Stitching (20/18 mm; OMEGA fitment).* This was the first custom strap I ordered. Ekamon in Thailand was very patient and helpful. I sent him a rendering of essentially what I wanted, and he matched it well. The black alligator was a little bit shinier than I wanted, but it still looked great. Really nice graining.
































































My original rendering that I wanted him to match:









*7th Place: Kay Straps by Ekamon Bespoke Brown Alligator Strap with Red Lining (20/18 mm; OMEGA fitment).* This one was the second strap I ordered from Ekamon. It was even nicer than the first one. Very beautiful graining. Nice bright red lining. Perfectly padded. Very nice strap with a lot of character!
























































*6th Place: **Bellini OMEGA OEM Fitment Medium Brown Alligator Strap (20/18 mm).* The medium brown coloring of this strap was absolutely gorgeous. I've seen photos of other people's brown Bellini straps, and although they are also very nice, they almost always have a much more red toned brown coloring. Maybe this strap came from a special batch of Bellinis. Whatever the reason, this strap's brown is the most perfect medium brown I've ever seen on any strap, period. And the patterning of this strap was really nice and clean. I wish I still had this strap.





































*5th Place:** OMEGA OEM Brown Alligator Strap (20/18 mm)*. Omega makes some of the very best straps anywhere in the market, IMHO. This one was no exception. Very rich and deep brown. Worth the high cost of OEM - just look at it!























































*4th Place:** Black Alligator Strap with Double Stitched Master Compressor Style Cream Stitching by peter.watchacc in Thailand (21/18 mm).* Truthfully, this strap could have easily been my favorite alligator strap of all time. The only thing that kept it from the top spot is the graining, which although nice enough, isn't very well defined. I like nice deep grooves between the scales. The padding shape and thickness is just perfect. Everything about this strap is beautiful. It's the go-to look so far for my Master Memovox. It just has so much more character than the (elegant) all black alligator OEM strap the watch came on.


















































































*3rd Place:** JLC OEM Master Control Alligator Strap in Chocolate Brown with Rust Colored Stitching (20/16 mm).* Truthfully, the top four straps all could've claimed the title of "favorite alligator strap of all time," here. I bought my very first JLC, a Master Control, used and it came on this stunning chocolate brown OEM JLC strap with rust colored stitching. Apparently some Master Controls came on this most rare of JLC straps (their words). It's a $600 USD strap, and it looks and feels it, for sure. Unfortunately, it was already in rough shape by the time I got it, and so my experience with it was mostly limited to me taking it out of the strap drawer to admire it. Interestingly, the outside skin was essentially like-new even when the inside lining was worn out. 


















*2nd Place:** Bespoke Dark Brown Alligator Strap with Double Stitched Master Compressor Style Rust Colored Stitching by peter.watchacc in Thailand (21/18 mm).* This is the strap I just received today. It's actually the one that inspired this entire thread. I really thought it would be the "winner" here when I started writing this post. That's the funny thing about putting together these photo heavy posts - while looking through all of these old photos, I realized just how much I really loved the black and blue strap that ended up in the top spot. This one is really top-notch in quality, though. The graining is nice and interesting, but it's not perfect, and that's what ultimately kept it from the winning spot. I had asked Peter to make sure the graining was "perfect," and while he did endeavor to make sure every aspect of this particular strap was done to near perfection, it's just that very tiny bit off from what I was hoping to receive. Don't get me wrong, though, as it's very beautiful, and it's impeccably crafted. I think this strap really gives my Memovox a different, warmer quality. And I'm sure the strap itself will pick up character as it ages, as most dark brown straps tend to do.









































































*1st Place!** Bespoke JLC OEM Curved End Fitment Black Alligator Strap with Blue Stitching and Black Leather Lining (20/16 mm).* This one was sold with my first JLC, the Master Control. If it was 21/18 mm, which is what the new Memovox I bought to replace the Master Control uses, I would have kept this strap, for sure. I mean, look at it! It's so beautiful. I might have to ask Peter to make me another one in the right size for my Memovox.























































Well, If you stuck it out to the end here, then thanks for taking the time to read through my little exercise. Sometimes it's just nice to organize some of the old photos we've taken through the years in this hobby. It's been fun for me, and hopefully for you, too.

:-!

***** Some of the straps and watches seen above are no longer mine. Thanks!


----------



## sumanr1

One of the best posts ive read in ages. Thanks for sharing. I want number 8 for my breitling!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Camille Fournet is the manufacturer of straps for jlc, patek, blancpain, breitling, omega, parmiagiani, zenith, rolex, vacheron, cartier and other high end brands . Camille Fournet straps are all custom made and can be made to order. Very few brands compare to camille fournet when it comes to craftsmanship or quality.


----------



## normunds

georges zaslavsky said:


> Camille Fournet is the manufacturer of straps for jlc, patek, blancpain, breitling, omega, parmiagiani, zenith, rolex, vacheron, cartier and other high end brands . Camille Fournet straps are all custom made and can be made to order. Very few brands compare to camille fournet when it comes to craftsmanship or quality.


I second that.

And I will add that Camille Fournet straps are not crazy expensive as you might think. I fact they are not more expensive than, for example, Hirsch high end exotic straps


----------



## Dixan

sumanr1 said:


> One of the best posts ive read in ages. Thanks for sharing. I want number 8 for my breitling!


Wow, thanks for the high praise. Much appreciated. I hope you get something similar for your Breitling. |>



georges zaslavsky said:


> Camille Fournet is the manufacturer of straps for jlc, patek, blancpain, breitling, omega, parmiagiani, zenith, rolex, vacheron, cartier and other high end brands . Camille Fournet straps are all custom made and can be made to order. Very few brands compare to camille fournet when it comes to craftsmanship or quality.


Thanks. I knew that already, actually, but it's still good to be reminded. I've had a few Camille Fournet straps, and they've been nice enough, if not the very best I've ever tried. This custom calf leather strap was really nice, but it turned out I didn't need the short length, and it was too short. The color was lighter than I had hoped for, too. Still, it was very well made, and the rubber lining was nice. Oh, and their tang buckles are very elegant. I think I may order a black one in regular length sometime.


----------



## OTX

Those gator straps from *peter.watchacc are beautiful. I have been looking at his straps for a while and to my eye they look like some of the finest gator straps I have seen and I have had tons. Just wondering, which would you say is higher quality, peter.watchacc or oem Omega gator straps?. Thanks in advance.
*


----------



## Dixan

Sniper said:


> Those gator straps from *peter.watchacc are beautiful. I have been looking at his straps for a while and to my eye they look like some of the finest gator straps I have seen and I have had tons. Just wondering, which would you say is higher quality, peter.watchacc or oem Omega gator straps?. Thanks in advance.
> *


Here's how I'd rate these straps, in terms of quality:

Omega OEM straps = 100%
JLC OEM straps = 98-99%
peter.watchacc alligator straps = 85-93%

And here's how they rate by cost (from most to least expensive):

JLC OEM straps = 100%
Omega OEM straps = 80%
peter.watchacc alligator straps = 30-35%

Doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure out Peter's straps are pretty darn good for the money. Hope this helps.


----------



## OTX

Dixan said:


> Here's how I'd rate these straps, in terms of quality:
> 
> Omega OEM straps = 100%
> JLC OEM straps = 98-99%
> peter.watchacc alligator straps = 85-93%
> 
> And here's how they rate by cost (from most to least expensive):
> 
> JLC OEM straps = 100%
> Omega OEM straps = 80%
> peter.watchacc alligator straps = 30-35%
> 
> Doesn't take a rocket surgeon to figure out Peter's straps are pretty darn good for the money. Hope this helps.


Appreciate your insight. I guess for the money, they seem to be a great value.


----------



## GTTIME

I can't wait to get my strap for my Speedy 9300 which is on order with Peter. It is 21/20 and just a bit long but not as long as the Hirsch XL straps, with something cool but not too flashy on the inside lining. 

Great post thanks for taking the time. 

I could be wrong but isn't Peter closer to 50% of the cost of Omega OEM?


----------



## Dixan

GTTIME said:


> I can't wait to get my strap for my Speedy 9300 which is on order with Peter. It is 21/20 and just a bit long but not as long as the Hirsch XL straps, with something cool but not too flashy on the inside lining.
> 
> Great post thanks for taking the time.
> 
> I could be wrong but isn't Peter closer to 50% of the cost of Omega OEM?


Hey, GT. Can't wait to see yours. Please post photos ASAP after receiving it. ;-)

No worries. Fun to do.

Well, I meant that Omega straps cost about 80% what JLC straps cost, and that Peter's straps cost something like 30-35% what JLC straps cost. I think that puts Peter's straps at close to half the cost of Omega straps, according to those estimations. Not exact figures at all, of course, but just quick calculations, intended as a quick reply....


----------



## GTTIME

Dixan said:


> Well, I meant that Omega straps cost about 80% what JLC straps cost, and that Peter's straps cost something like 30-35% what JLC straps cost. I think that puts Peter's straps at close to half the cost of Omega straps, according to those estimations. Not exact figures at all, of course, but just quick calculations, intended as a quick reply....


I noticed that after I posted and yes that makes complete sense. Glad I don't have to pay JLC prices!


----------



## Dixan

GTTIME said:


> I noticed that after I posted and yes that makes complete sense. Glad I don't have to pay JLC prices!


I read somewhere that the service cost for a Master Calendar is like $1,600 to $1,800 USD. I'm glad my Memovox is still years and years away from needing a service. I'm not looking forward to paying that fee, that's for sure. I've trained myself to believe that I'm enjoying my JLCs at least 2 or 3 times as much as I would enjoy a watch that's half or a third of the cost of them, so... I'm still coming out ahead? :think: Yeah, that's the logic I will choose to employ. And by that logic, the straps are a bargain, actually. ;-)


----------



## BaCaitlin

Dixan, strap No.2 on your list is beautiful. Thanks for taking the time to post these. I didn't know that peter.watchacc made curved end straps. I wonder if he can make one that hugs (or intergrated as Omega calls it) the side of the case. I should shoot him an email and find out.


----------



## ehutch01

This is one of the all-time great posts. I wouldn't mind if the powers-that-be made it a sticky so we could use it for reference.


----------



## Dixan

BaCaitlin said:


> Dixan, strap No.2 on your list is beautiful. Thanks for taking the time to post these. I didn't know that peter.watchacc made curved end straps. I wonder if he can make one that hugs (or intergrated as Omega calls it) the side of the case. I should shoot him an email and find out.


Yes, he does make curved end straps. I've grown very fond of curved end straps that don't conform to the case. I'm not sure if he can do fitted curved ends. I'm sure he would be quick with a reply if you emailed him. Let us know how that goes.



ehutch01 said:


> This is one of the all-time great posts. I wouldn't mind if the powers-that-be made it a sticky so we could use it for reference.


Thanks for the compliment; I'm genuinely flattered. ;-) I'm very happy you're finding it to be helpful. |>


----------



## china

The best post in a long while indeed! I'm going to bookmark this to use for ideas when ordering new straps. Many thanks!


----------



## gt_5454

One of the best threads in recent times ... Dixan is the strap king of this forum ... Thanks for sharing Dixan ... The amount that you have spent on straps alone is probably enough to get a pre owned Omega watch


----------



## RogerP

Very cool post and some truly fantastic straps.


----------



## craigger

Glad to see the Omega rated so highly, as I purchased one directly after seeing your photo's on the speedmaster


----------



## drewmcd24

Great post, thanks a lot for taking the time to put it together.


----------



## bobpensik

Great post, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## tinger

sumanr1 said:


> One of the best posts ive read in ages. Thanks for sharing. I want number 8 for my breitling!


+1
Superb post!!


----------



## Mcbeck

+1

Ditto! Excellent post. Great pictures ...... makes me want to give one of these straps a go!


----------



## Zidane

Great post, Kevin!

I love these posts because it reminds me I *really* need to get an alligator strap for my Speedy. It completely transforms the watch.

As of late I've been wearing it on the Omega kevlar, which I really like even though it's quite stiff. Has yours broken in over time? I've had mine since March and while it's much more supple, it's still quite stiff.


----------



## Mikegpd

Excellent post, excellent photos! I still can't believe you've bought over 400 straps. My wife looks at me weird for having 6 straps for my speedy.


----------



## Dixan

Zidane said:


> Great post, Kevin!
> 
> I love these posts because it reminds me I *really* need to get an alligator strap for my Speedy. It completely transforms the watch.
> 
> As of late I've been wearing it on the Omega kevlar, which I really like even though it's quite stiff. Has yours broken in over time? I've had mine since March and while it's much more supple, it's still quite stiff.


You should try the Speedy/gator combo. It works well, though the Speedy looks great on just about anything. ;-)

Hmmm... I remember seeing photos of yours, but I can't remember if your Kevlar strap has the light gray stitching? Mine does, and it's very soft and pliable. It's definitely stiff laterally - I can't pinch the lug end any narrower than the full twenty mm at all. I've never come across a strap so stiff, laterally. In terms of flexibility, however, mine came soft and pliable right out of the box. Strange they seem different, yours and mine. :think:



Mikegpd said:


> Excellent post, excellent photos! I still can't believe you've bought over 400 straps. My wife looks at me weird for having 6 straps for my speedy.


Yeah, I know. I've sold most of them on, though. For a couple of years, it was a virtual revolving door around here for straps. Let's just call it three hundred, give or take, over the last several years. Really, that's just two or three a week, most weeks. Like with watches, though, I've learned what I like, and I generally stick to quality over quantity now. ;-)


----------



## Zidane

Dixan said:


> You should try the Speedy/gator combo. It works well, though the Speedy looks great on just about anything. ;-)
> 
> Hmmm... I remember seeing photos of yours, but I can't remember if your Kevlar strap has the light gray stitching? Mine does, and it's very soft and pliable. It's definitely stiff laterally - I can't pinch the lug end any narrower than the full twenty mm at all. I've never come across a strap so stiff, laterally. In terms of flexibility, however, mine came soft and pliable right out of the box. Strange they seem different, yours and mine. :think:


Weird! Mine was stiff as a board when I first bought it. Mine is the same way laterally - it's a hard strap to change due to how laterally stiff it is. Maybe I just need to wear it more often...

Note to self: swap from the bracelet to strap on the Speedy tonight.


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Awesome straps and photos too - thanks for posting! Imagine what one of those straps would benefit my Tissot Visodate. It would be just perfect although some might think it's an overkill on such a reasonable watch. Do you know how if he sell straps to European countries?


----------



## IGotId

Thanks for the awesome thread! I'm still trying to decide which ones I want to go w/ for my Speedys. This thread will help!


----------



## Dixan

*Re: Top Ten Alligator Straps I've Owned...*









Originally Posted by *Mr Fjeld* 


> Awesome straps and photos too - thanks for posting! Imagine what one of those straps would benefit my Tissot Visodate. It would be just perfect although some might think it's an overkill on such a reasonable watch. Do you know how if he sell straps to European countries?


Well, he does have many nice ready-made straps in his ads (they're not necessarily cheaper, but you can have more choices that way). Look him up. Not sure, but you can ask him if he ships to EU countries.

Btw, just wanted to be clear that I have no affiliations with him, beyond the fact that I'm a happy return buyer of his wares.
















Originally Posted by *IGotId* 


> Thanks for the awesome thread! I'm still trying to decide which ones I want to go w/ for my Speedys. This thread will help!


Thanks for the kind words.







Glad to know this will be helpful to you.​


----------



## Mr Fjeld

Dixan said:


> *Re: Top Ten Alligator Straps I've Owned...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr Fjeld*
> 
> Well, he does have many nice ready-made straps in his ads (they're not necessarily cheaper, but you can have more choices that way). Look him up. Not sure, but you can ask him if he ships to EU countries.
> 
> Btw, just wanted to be clear that I have no affiliations with him, beyond the fact that I'm a happy return buyer of his wares. ;-)​


Thanks Dixan, I'll check them out


----------



## china

What length are the Bellini straps? I don't want to purchase one that it too long.


----------



## Kittysafe

Fantastic post - bookmarked.


----------



## Perseus

Thank you for the post. You always have the best pictures. I can't tell you how many times I've started at your Aqua Terra shots.


----------



## experimentjon

Bumping up an incredible post. I'm wondering how long my Alligator strap is going to last...and when it's all worn out, it looks like there are quite a few great options to pick from.


----------



## omega2915

Um


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

Dixan, come back to us!! You are missed here @ F20!

Chibatastic


----------



## MFB71

Kevin...hope you are well !


----------



## Iliyan

Wow, what a great post. We need more threads like this!


----------



## DocJekl

You had me at #9


----------



## watzisname

what's the thickness in these gator straps ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bgrisso

dude,
you are missing the best strap out there IMO, the Omega 98000010, with the double piping & curved ends.....


----------



## DMazzle

What's the reference number for the brown OEM Omega. The detail in the grain is beautiful.


----------



## R1P

DMazzle said:


> What's the reference number for the brown OEM Omega. The detail in the grain is beautiful.


Old thread, but isn't No. 5 from the OP the same as the RIOS 1931 save for the Omega branding?


----------



## MasterBlaster300

Oh, those poor Alligators!


----------



## Alex_TA

R1P said:


> Old thread, but isn't No. 5 from the OP the same as the RIOS 1931 save for the Omega branding?


If any, then RIOS396.


----------



## jeffjcc

Awesome post. Thanks! A great reference


----------



## suneetc91

Hi greetings from India.i am a newbie to the watch world and have purchased an omega speedy 57. It's a gift from my dad and i am really scared for the polished steel bracelet as I have to be too cautious with it. Can you guys suggest me what size strap do I have to order and from where.i am currently looking at straps from hodinkee also what size does the deployment buckle have to be for my watch.i am attaching a pic off my watch. Thanks









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## suneetc91

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME

suneetc91 said:


> Hi greetings from India.i am a newbie to the watch world and have purchased an omega speedy 57. It's a gift from my dad and i am really scared for the polished steel bracelet as I have to be too cautious with it. Can you guys suggest me what size strap do I have to order and from where.i am currently looking at straps from hodinkee also what size does the deployment buckle have to be for my watch.i am attaching a pic off my watch. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The standard strap for your watch is 21mm at the head and 18 at the deployant. See my recent post on straps. You can do a custom strap and put any deployant you want.


----------



## GTTIME

By the way still a great thread. Dixan I hope you are doing well.


----------



## suneetc91

Thank you GTTIME.I will go through your thread.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jockster2007

Loving the Hadley roma 10th place here . Got to have it


----------



## greygoosestr8

NICE STRAPS


----------



## DMazzle

Largely because of this thread, I reached out to Peter at WatchAcc to make me a dark honey tan strap for my speedy. I love tan straps on a speedy.

This just in today:










But I love this look:










So now I'm on the boat. But I must say that Peter did a great job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcinVA

Great thread! Over the last year, I think I've become as much of a strap geek as a watch geek. So far my favorite isn't for an Omega, but a Gerald Genta Bi-Retro Classic white dial. I matched the blued hands with a midnight blue alligator bespoke with pewter stitching. This gave me a few ideas for the next few watches, though....


----------



## Jezec

In the market for a good quality alligator strap.

Is the 10th place strap still available? The Hadley-Roma Dark Brown / Chocolate genuine alligator strap in 20mm with contrast stitching?

The closest one I've found is this, but this is not contrast stitching.

https://www.amazon.com/Hadley-Roma-MSM824RB-200-Genuine-Alligator-Leather/dp/B002EEP5H8


----------



## Cabaiguan

Great post Dixan! Peter makes some great straps.


----------



## Son.OneAsia

Great thread ever!

I look for to contact with peter at WatchAcc for his products. 

Thank Dixan !


----------



## crappbag

Thanks to this thread I have now since purchased two straps from Peter with great success. As always, Peter does his best to respond to your emails within 24-48 hours but you might have to chase him occasionally.

I'll write a more detailed review of the straps in a dedicated post but just thought I'd express my thanks to Dixan for the intro.


----------



## Delkat

Thanks for this thread. Peter's work looks great. I sent him an email.


----------



## rfortson

Wish I could see the pictures. 

Still, I've now got Peter's contact info so I'll be ordering up a strap (or 2, or 3).


----------



## Titan II

DMazzle said:


> Largely because of this thread, I reached out to Peter at WatchAcc to make me a dark honey tan strap for my speedy. I love tan straps on a speedy.
> 
> This just in today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I love this look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I'm on the boat. But I must say that Peter did a great job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Daniel, maybe you can clarify...Is the alligator strap from Peter, and the other strap the OMEGA Barenia strap?

That alligator strap is awesome btw. How is it holding up?

Thanks,

René


----------



## DMazzle

Titan II said:


> Daniel, maybe you can clarify...Is the alligator strap from Peter, and the other strap the OMEGA Barenia strap?
> 
> That alligator strap is awesome btw. How is it holding up?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> René


Hi René,

The first was indeed one of Peter's. I didn't own it very long because I ended up going with the omega calf. That Omega calf is the tan one the comes on the speedy 57'.

As far as the quality of peter's strap, it was superb. He used a specific part of the hide so that the scales ranged from large to small and detailed. Stitching was precise. It felt a little stiff but it was thin enough to mold to the wrist. I would only advise him to maybe cut it a bit longer next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II

DMazzle said:


> Hi René,
> 
> The first was indeed one of Peter's. I didn't own it very long because I ended up going with the omega calf. That Omega calf is the tan one the comes on the speedy 57'.
> 
> As far as the quality of peter's strap, it was superb. He used a specific part of the hide so that the scales ranged from large to small and detailed. Stitching was precise. It felt a little stiff but it was thin enough to mold to the wrist. I would only advise him to maybe cut it a bit longer next time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info Daniel! Much appreciated.

René


----------



## jlowe6269

OEM Omega alligator 

Shopped around and also have a nice RIOS1931 but noticing compares to the factory omega thus far.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox

Thanks for the post! I was not familiar with the alligator strap options and now feel more informed.


----------



## altaskier10

Great thread. Deserves a bump


----------



## HattoriQuokka

anyone know how to resurrect the images?


----------

